# update to x now cant run x



## nedry (Aug 12, 2022)

Hi a week ago i rebuilt from the ports tree the latest version of X server. I now get the following errors:





It just hangs here, CTRL + C wont work either, I have included the /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[ 83274.802]
X.Org X Server 1.21.1.4
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[ 83274.802] Current Operating System: FreeBSD compile 13.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p1 GENERIC amd64
[ 83274.802] 
[ 83274.802] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[ 83274.802]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[ 83274.802] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[ 83274.802] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 12 15:28:10 2022
[ 83274.811] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[ 83274.811] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[ 83274.811] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[ 83274.811] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[ 83274.811] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[ 83274.811] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[ 83274.811] (==) Automatically adding devices
[ 83274.811] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[ 83274.811] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[ 83274.811] (==) Automatically binding GPU devices
[ 83274.811] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[ 83274.851] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[ 83274.851] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[ 83274.851] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[ 83274.851] (II) Module ABI versions:
[ 83274.851]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[ 83274.851]     X.Org Video Driver: 25.2
[ 83274.851]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.4
[ 83274.851]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[ 83274.860] (--) PCI:*(0@0:15:0) 15ad:0405:15ad:0405 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xfe000000/8388608, I/O @ 0x00001070/16, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[ 83274.872] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[ 83274.872] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[ 83274.881] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 83274.881]     compiled for 1.21.1.4, module version = 1.0.0
[ 83274.881]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[ 83274.881] (==) Matched vmware as autoconfigured driver 0
[ 83274.881] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1
[ 83274.881] (==) Matched scfb as autoconfigured driver 2
[ 83274.881] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
[ 83274.881] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[ 83274.881] (II) LoadModule: "vmware"
[ 83274.881] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so
[ 83275.291] (II) Module vmware: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 83275.291]     compiled for 1.21.1.4, module version = 13.3.0
[ 83275.291]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[ 83275.291]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 25.2
[ 83275.301] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[ 83275.301] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[ 83275.301] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 83275.301]     compiled for 1.21.1.4, module version = 1.21.1
[ 83275.301]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[ 83275.301]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 25.2
[ 83275.301] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[ 83275.301] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[ 83275.301] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 83275.301]     compiled for 1.21.1.4, module version = 0.0.5
[ 83275.301]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 25.2
[ 83275.301] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[ 83275.301] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[ 83275.311] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 83275.311]     compiled for 1.21.1.4, module version = 2.5.0
[ 83275.311]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[ 83275.311]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 25.2
[ 83275.311] (II) vmware: driver for VMware SVGA: vmware0405, vmware0710
[ 83275.311] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[ 83275.311] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[ 83275.311] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[ 83275.311] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[ 83275.311] (--) using VT number 9

[ 83275.311] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[ 83275.311] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[ 83275.311] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[ 83275.311] scfb trace: probe start
[ 83275.311] scfb trace: probe done
[ 83275.311] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[ 83275.311] (II) vmware(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[ 83275.311] (EE) vmware(0): Failed to open drm.
[ 83275.311] (WW) vmware(0): Disabling 3D support.
[ 83275.311] (WW) vmware(0): Disabling Render Acceleration.
[ 83275.311] (WW) vmware(0): Disabling RandR12+ support.
[ 83275.311] (--) vmware(0): VMware SVGA regs at (0x1070, 0x1071)
[ 83275.311] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
[ 83275.311] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
[ 83275.322] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
[ 83275.322] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 83275.322]     compiled for 1.21.1.4, module version = 0.1.0
[ 83275.322]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 25.2
```

Does anyone know how to fix this? I am missing X 
thanks,
nedry


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 12, 2022)

Never, never launch X in a shell with root privilege. Files are overwritten that should not be.
Permissions are given which should not be.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2022)

nedry said:


> Hi a week ago i rebuilt from the ports tree the latest version of X server.


Update everything else too.


----------



## cy@ (Aug 12, 2022)

Is your ports tree up to date?

Did you rebuild all the out of date ports? Rebuilding or building only some ports can lead to this kind of problem. (Time consuming) analysis of your system would likely show that functions are not being passed the arguments in the order they expect because of API changes which are not reflected in the ABI until all relevant ports/packages are upgraded and rebuilt as well.

It doesn't make sense to spend a lot of time to determine the root cause, which is the offendingargument or data structure. Simply update and rebuild all ports the port depends on.

Having said that, this may lead down a rabbit hole. The current dependency hell will metastasize until all relevant ports are updated and rebuilt. It may make more sense to {poudriere build, portupgrade, portmaster, synth, or whatever tool you choose) upgrade your entire installed collection of ports and packages.


----------



## nedry (Aug 12, 2022)

bookwormep said:


> Never, never launch X in a shell with root privilege. Files are overwritten that should not be.
> Permissions are given which should not be.


Thanks for the advice, i normally never do, it just proves showing you this that permissions are unlikely to be the issue. I also was just taking the screen shot with intension of shutting down the system as soon as this was done.


----------



## hruodr (Aug 12, 2022)

bookwormep said:


> Never, never launch X in a shell with root privilege. Files are overwritten that should not be.
> Permissions are given which should not be.


What files are overwritten? What permissions changed? And why that does not happen as normal user?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 12, 2022)

hruodr said:


> What files are overwritten? What permissions changed? And why that does not happen as normal user?



Example: When run `doas $APP` some programs create user configuration in $USER/.config then only with root as owner, if then the normal user is used again he has no access to the configuration since programs expect actually only user rights. Some programs are even not designed to run as root and then freak out and access/changes things where they are not supposed to.

Thats actually why its not possible to run KDE-apps as root easily ootb.


----------



## hruodr (Aug 12, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> xample: When run `doas $APP` some programs create user configuration in $USER/.config


We were speaking about:



bookwormep said:


> Never, *never launch X* in a shell with root privilege. Files are overwritten that should not be.
> Permissions are given which should not be.


----------



## nedry (Sep 5, 2022)

Latest developments regarding my X windows problems:

```
(==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so: Undefined symbol "xf86SlowBcopy"
```
anyone know which port provides libvgahw.so ?
thanks
nedry


----------



## cy@ (Sep 5, 2022)

nedry said:


> Latest developments regarding my X windows problems:
> 
> ```
> (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
> ...


libvgahw.so is the victim

You can find this out by: pkg which /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

Look at the port's Makefile to see what it's prerequisites are.

A quick Google search for xf86SlowBcopy resulted in,






						265702 – x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa: Undefined symbol "xf86SlowBcopy"
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




It appears you will need to update _all_ your ports or pkg upgrade if you use binary packages.


----------



## nedry (Sep 5, 2022)

Ok managed to:


```
xorg-server-21.1.4,1 deinstalled
xorg-server-21.1.4_1,1 installed
```

X now comes up but a quick look at logs reveals:


```
X.Org X Server 1.21.1.4
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Current Operating System: FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC amd64
 
Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep  5 18:24:19 2022
(==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
scfb trace: probe start
scfb trace: probe done
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86BrightnessAuto
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86DisplayOff
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Info
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86AspectRatio
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86DVD
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Audio
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86ChannelUp
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86ChannelDown
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Break
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86VideoPhone
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86ZoomReset
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Editor
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86GraphicsEditor
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Presentation
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Database
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Voicemail
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Addressbook
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86DisplayToggle
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86SpellCheck
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86ContextMenu
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86MediaRepeat
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF8610ChannelsUp
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF8610ChannelsDown
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Images
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86NotificationCenter
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86PickupPhone
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86HangupPhone
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Fn
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Fn_Esc
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86FnRightShift
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric0
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric1
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric2
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric3
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric4
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric5
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric6
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric7
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric8
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric9
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86NumericStar
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86NumericPound
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86NumericA
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86NumericB
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86NumericC
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86NumericD
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86CameraFocus
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86WPSButton
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86CameraZoomIn
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86CameraZoomOut
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86CameraUp
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86CameraDown
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86CameraLeft
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86CameraRight
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86AttendantOn
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86AttendantOff
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86AttendantToggle
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86LightsToggle
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86ALSToggle
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Buttonconfig
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Taskmanager
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Journal
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86ControlPanel
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86AppSelect
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Screensaver
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86VoiceCommand
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Assistant
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86BrightnessMin
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86BrightnessMax
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdInputAssistPrev
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdInputAssistNext
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdInputAssistPrevgroup
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdInputAssistNextgroup
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdInputAssistAccept
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdInputAssistCancel
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86RightUp
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86RightDown
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86LeftUp
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86LeftDown
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86RootMenu
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86MediaTopMenu
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric11
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Numeric12
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86AudioDesc
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF863DMode
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86NextFavorite
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86StopRecord
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86PauseRecord
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86VOD
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Unmute
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86FastReverse
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86SlowReverse
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Data
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86OnScreenKeyboard
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86PrivacyScreenToggle
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86SelectiveScreenshot
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro1
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro2
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro3
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro4
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro5
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro6
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro7
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro8
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro9
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro10
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro11
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro12
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro13
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro14
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro15
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro16
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro17
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro18
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro19
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro20
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro21
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro22
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro23
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro24
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro25
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro26
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro27
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro28
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro29
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86Macro30
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86MacroRecordStart
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86MacroRecordStop
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86MacroPresetCycle
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86MacroPreset1
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86MacroPreset2
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86MacroPreset3
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdLcdMenu1
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdLcdMenu2
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdLcdMenu3
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdLcdMenu4
> Warning:          Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdLcdMenu5
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```

At least there is now X but it would be great if i could resolve the above errors.
thanks
nedry


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 5, 2022)

Does openbox works as window manager, ie
in .xinitrc

```
setxkmap your_keyboard_language
exec openbox
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2022)

nedry said:


> At least there is now X but it would be great if i could resolve the above errors.


Not errors, warnings. And:

```
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```


----------



## nedry (Sep 6, 2022)

Thanks for the help, will see if  
	
	



```
setxkmap your_keyboard_language
```
 works, and when i get a chance will look at: openbox
nedry


----------

